# The Algarve



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone found anywhere decent to get a flat white in the Algarve? Heading out there soon and worried about the daily fix. Was there in the spring and standard of coffee was terrible. Not helped by the fact a lot of places seem to use long life milk:yuk:


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

We were down in Burgau in June. Beautiful, but crap coffee.


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm back now and didn't find anywhere. Didn't drink coffee for 4 days (it was hard!) as would rather go without than drink sub standard. Have since heard that there is a place in Loule (near Faro) called Bean 17. Apparently run by a Dutch lady who imports quality beans.



> ALGARVE


----------

